# Fertility Information Day - £10 each - includes a free lunch



## shazd (May 13, 2005)

][/[/b]glow] *Fertility Information Day, Northern Ireland*​*Organised by Infertility Network UK, Registered charity No. 1099960*​*£10.00 per person (includes all refreshments and a sandwich lunch)
*To book via debit card today please telephone ​Freephone 0800 008 7464 (*limited places available*)​*Saturday 20th October 2012*​09.30am - 4.00pm​Castle Upton Suite, Hilton Hotel,​Templepatrick, Ballyclare, BT39 ODD​*Presentations and workshops on:*​New developments in research/treatment​Male infertility​Fertility/Embryology explained​Donor treatments​Nutrition/ Alternative therapies​Emotions/Stress​Workplace Policies & issues​Exhibition stands including clinics​and support organisations​Cost:​*£10.00 for patients*​[glow=red,2,300]

To book via debit card today please use Freephone 0800 008 
7464 ​For more information contact:​[email protected] or​ on 02890-825677, text 07837 987562​This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites​


----------

